# What to buy?



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

Ok. After my "Rant" Thread about the new Paradigm Series7 Monitor11's i have decided to look at different options and am looking for advice on what to buy. I have decided to spend up to $2500 i am open to all suggestions so please throw in any suggestions you may have. I listen to all music types and at obnoxious levels. 
So far i have considerd the Paradigm Studio 100's, Axiom M80's, Aperion verus(top of line?), and some Swans. Any ideas from any members would be more then appreiciated.

Thanks, Bambino.:T


----------



## GranteedEV (Aug 8, 2010)

If you're okay with stand mount speakers, I recomend getting a pair of these:
http://www.funkaudio.ca/F8.2P.html
and never looking back.

Stretch the budget just a smidgen and get two of these babies:
http://jtrspeakers.com/home-audio/quintuple/
:devil: :innocent: 

Actually, bambino, you're a DIYer. Why not build an existing high end DIY design?


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

Lots of great speakers out there but I'd have to plug my favorite... RBH Sound 1266-SE :T


----------



## GranteedEV (Aug 8, 2010)

nova said:


> Lots of great speakers out there but I'd have to plug my favorite... RBH Sound 1266-SE :T


RBH speakers are fantastic. My e55tis only cost me $800 and to me they sound as good or better than most sub-$2500 speakers i've ever auditioned, even with the volume high they never seem to be straining.


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

You might give the Philharmonic 2's a look. They are being well reviewed and are built by some very well regarded builders. Check out their site at www.philharmonicaudio.com


----------



## greglett (Dec 10, 2006)

How about martin Logan ElectroMotion?
http://www.martinlogan.com/electromotion/index.php


----------



## jackfish (Dec 27, 2006)

A pair of used Legacy Audio Focus 20/20s?
http://www.stereophile.com/content/legacy-audio-focus-2020-loudspeaker


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

greglett said:


> How about martin Logan ElectroMotion?
> http://www.martinlogan.com/electromotion/index.php


Hello,
That was exactly what I was going to recommend. I am honestly blown away at just how good the EM-ESL's sound. It is amazing that for $2000 you get the current Xstat Panel, the Aluminum Airframe, etc...

In the past, ML's that cost around $2000 used the 10 year old+ Gen.2 Panel and used an MDF Frame. The EM-ESL is unbelievably close to the $4300 Vista in Frequency Response and Design. The only major difference is the EM uses a Paper Woofer.

While Electrostats are not for everybody, Martin Logan has made huge strides in respect to SPL output. I utterly adore my Martin Logan 5.2 Speaker Array.
Here is a Review of a 5.1 Martin Logan System:http://www.hometheaterhifi.com/home...artinlogan-home-theater-system.html?showall=1
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## zieglj01 (Jun 20, 2011)

Focal is a good option
http://www.spearitsound.com/focal/focal_826v.asp


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

Thank you all for so many great responces as my mind is about overloaded with thoughts, options, what i want out the speaker and so on. Focals were going to be my choice 1year ago before i got my V.6's and wanted to stay loyal to Paradigm and my dealer. Rbh is anew one that sparks my interest quite abit as well as Aperion and Axiom. But i think most of all is Martin Logan (thanks Jack) that i will be eyeballing untill i pull the trigger i just wish we had a dealer so i could audition them. Another one brought up, i think by Jackfish is Legacy, i have wanted a set of there speakers just for the shear size of them since i was a kid.

Thanks again and keep the suggestions coming as my mind hasn't exploded yet. LOL!


Oh and GranteedEV, i know about the DIY thing but i want something now as winter rolls around i will finally get to get back in the garage and finish those monster towers i started like what seems 3 moons ago.


----------



## tesseract (Aug 9, 2010)

Got subs? If so, these are a perfect compliment for them. If not, the low price leaves money in the budget to add wooferage. If you are not familiar with this design, I encourage you to research it.

Build thread: http://www.audiocircle.com/index.php?topic=95263.0

Ad: http://www.audiocircle.com/index.php?topic=97030.0

Home trial: http://www.audiocircle.com/index.php?topic=67863.0

I want these N3 speakers for myself. Alas, I am waiting for the new SHO-10s and money only goes so far. Besides, I already own two pairs of Danny's designs. :T


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

tesseract said:


> Got subs? If so, these are a perfect compliment for them. If not, the low price leaves money in the budget to add wooferage. If you are not familiar with this design, I encourage you to research it.
> 
> Build thread: http://www.audiocircle.com/index.php?topic=95263.0
> 
> ...


I do all my own subs now, thanks to the fine folks here but mains are completely more complicated to get right but i'm always up for a challenge.:T


----------



## tesseract (Aug 9, 2010)

bambino said:


> I do all my own subs now, thanks to the fine folks here but mains are completely more complicated to get right but i'm always up for a challenge.:T


I Ninja edited in a home trial link.

The build link is to a DIY'er build, it is complete and ready to roll. But you can build one yourself if you like. All you need to do is the cabinets, the design is done and proven. I would recommend the transmission line version. Both the stand mount and the floorstander have high sensitivity.
http://gr-research.com/n3.aspx

Look at Danny's dipoles, too!

The Carnegie Acoustics CST-1 is a commercial version of the N3 kit, and I hear they have B-stock at $1200.
http://carnegieacoustics.com/#/products/


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

They are certainly some great lookin speakers that for sure thanks for the link.:T


----------



## tesseract (Aug 9, 2010)

These are worth a good look, too. The built in subs offer you the performance of a Geddes multi sub set up combined with your existing subs.

http://soundfieldaudio.net/Home.html
http://www.hometheatershack.com/forums/home-audio-speakers/49226-soundfield-audio.html


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

I was just checking out the Martin Logan Theos and was wondering if they will scream and pound like you all know i like.:devil:


----------



## tesseract (Aug 9, 2010)

If you have a solid amp, those Martin Logans would be a blast.


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

tesseract said:


> If you have a solid amp, those Martin Logans would be a blast.


I've got 2 emotiva XPA-1's, they should be plenty enough for them huh?:devil:


----------



## TypeA (Aug 14, 2010)

You certainly have a nice budget and are looking at some serious speakers, speakers way outta my league, will be fun living vicariously through to your final decision.


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

TypeA said:


> You certainly have a nice budget and are looking at some serious speakers, speakers way outta my league, will be fun living vicariously through to your final decision.


I'll be sure to keep all posted as to what i end up with. I won't be surprised if i end up with the Paradigm studio 100's or the Martin Logans. I just can't wait till my mind makes up it's desicion.:bigsmile:


----------



## GranteedEV (Aug 8, 2010)

-I like the Aperion Verus Grand option. 

The axioms i'm not sold on... they appear to have some unattenuated metal cone breakup. 

I also like Tesseract's soundfield suggestion. Don't be fooled by how tiny they are, those things can blast :hsd: and they're built on flat out sound engineering principles of accurate reproduction. 

I still think JTRs are the perfect speaker for you. If not the huge Quintuples, the Triple 8HT-LPs are a bit more attractive. Accurate, capable of playing louder than your ears can take without strain, and a sense of coherency that only a true point source will have.

What I'm getting the feeling though is that you feel a lot more comfortable buying from a dealer of some sort. Here's a pair of speakers I strongly recommend getting auditions of:

JBL LSR 6332
Revel F12


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
Martin Logans do shockingly well with HT. Sonnie has an amazing array using Prodigy (Mains), Cinema i (Center Channel), Ascent i (Surrounds) The Prodigy were Stereophile's Speaker of the Year 6 or 7 years ago.

He was actually using Sprires for the mains, but ended up tracking down a pair of Prodigies. (no simple task)
While I adore my Speakers, I can only imagine how fantastic his HT sounds.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## theos (Oct 13, 2011)

Bambino,

I have a pair of Theos. I can only praise them but move forward with caution. 
These speakers are very good and in my opinion may not play nice with others.

Here are some pros and cons.

Cons:

- If you do not have a complete Martin Logan set up you could definately get an uneven stage in your HT. 
- If more than one person is watching in the HT you will probably find that one of you or none of you is in the sweet spot. Martin Logan has improved their sound dispersion with this speaker but it still provides a small sweet spot like all electrostats.

- Although you have the power to drive the ML Theos speakers you may not like the sound you get out of an Emotiva amp. I hooked up a Rotel rmb-1075 with the ML Theos speakers and the sound was anemic. 
Martin Logans have the ability to make things sound bad if the quality of the components and sources are not good. 
Another example is how a simple speaker cable change can make a word of difference on the Theos speakers and on other speakers you can sometimes hardly notice a difference.
If however you are prepared to start making changes to your system, which of course is half the fun of our quest for great sound go for the ML Theos.

Pros.
I listen to Stereo mostly and coupled with my system which has Theta Dreadnaught Pro, Krell HTS Pre and Marantz SA 15s2 SACD Nordost Super Flatline cable and audioquest King Cobra XLR interconnects these speakers are the finest speakers I have had the pleasure of owning. 
The highs in female voices are silky smooth and the bass is so much better than we think it will be after all the praises given to the powered woofer versions of the ESL range.
I prefer the Theos to the Ethos because of the control I have over the woofer. Vertically Biamping your Theos will totally change the way it performs and give you a new different experience.
The speakers are lightening fast and reveal rich detail. Listen to a copy of "Al Di Meola,Paco De Lucia,John Mclaughlin - Friday Nights in San Francisco" SACD for an example of this.

These Theos speakers are gems but if I only had a home theater use for them I would have to reconsider owning them to offer other viewers the ability to have great sound. Sitting off center really is a different, disappointing experience unlike regular cone speakers.
BTW, ML Center speakers are also well reviewed but also have notoriously small sweet spots. 

My suggestion is to go and have a listen to these Theos speakers. Be sure to audition your amplifier when you do. The store I went to was only to helpful to hook my Theta amp up for me. They want to sell speakers.
Try to move out of the sweet spot so you can see how others in the room would hear the sound; then make your decision.


----------



## tesseract (Aug 9, 2010)

Glad you could join us, theos!


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

I was wondering if anyone had opinions on Klipsch speakers for home theater use.


----------



## Alex2507 (May 10, 2008)

bambino said:


> I've got 2 emotiva XPA-1's





bambino said:


> I won't be surprised if i end up with the Paradigm studio 100's ... :


Having heard the Studio 100s and having heard from a couple of guys who own/ed them, you need the external amplification due to some pretty serious impedance dips at lower frequencies. Despite frequency response graphs that are less than ideal I liked those speakers a lot. For me part of their charm was being able to hit serious SPLs without falling apart.

$2,500 is a lot of money and there are a lot of options out there. 

I just glad I'm not the one having to choose.

^^ opposite of sour grapes ^^ What's that term? :scratch:


----------



## fishinbob (Sep 9, 2010)

I've owned them for nearly three years and am continually amazed by my Salk Songtower RTs. 
Check them out on AC or AVS.


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

Well folks after all the reccomendations and research i have done and with the help of you i did what most of you knew i would do and pulled the trigger on the Studio 100's. I believe i made a good choice allthough there are many competitivly priced speakers out there that could knock the socks off the Paradigms for less $ i just felt that being loyal to them for so long i couldn't pass on them as they have never failed me. I've also got the piece of mind of having a dealer that has treated me beyond well.:sn: Thanks again for all the help and as soon as they arrive i'll be sure to let you know my findings.:T


----------



## TypeA (Aug 14, 2010)

Congrats, hope you post some pics


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

TypeA said:


> Congrats, hope you post some pics


Thanks and i certainly will but only after the CC690 gets here. Man i can't wait! Don't tell the wife!:devil:


----------



## xmaoo190 (Oct 20, 2011)

I second the ML's


----------



## tesseract (Aug 9, 2010)

bambino said:


> Well folks after all the reccomendations and research i have done and with the help of you i did what most of you knew i would do and pulled the trigger on the Studio 100's. I believe i made a good choice allthough there are many competitivly priced speakers out there that could knock the socks off the Paradigms for less $ i just felt that being loyal to them for so long i couldn't pass on them as they have never failed me. I've also got the piece of mind of having a dealer that has treated me beyond well.:sn: Thanks again for all the help and as soon as they arrive i'll be sure to let you know my findings.:T


Supporting a company that has made you happy for years and a dealer that has treated you right leads to satisfaction with your purchase.

Enjoy your new speakers, bambino! :T


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

Well.... The Studios have arrived, at first i wasn't much more impressed as i was with my previous Monitor 11's but after a good time of listening (no twins or wife home) i must say i am estatic about the the sound and output they deliver, one thing i need to do is get seperate power feeds to my mono blocks as i have tripped the circuit breaker twice within a hour of listening. 
They play loud clean and wonderfully, i do see what some folks say about them being "bright" but that is something for the ear to get used to, they sound awsome!
Another thing which i find odd is my LED's on the amps dance less and they do not even get as hot as they did before with my Monitor 11's or Series7 11's. 
Thanks again for all the suggestions and advice, i'm gonna post pics as soon as the the CC690 gets here so hold your hats. Thanks again.:T


----------



## TypeA (Aug 14, 2010)

Thats kinda strange about the led lights, guess maybe your speaker efficiency changed alot.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
Congrats again on the Studio 100's. I absolutely loved my 100 V2's and often lament selling them. They really are in another league than the quite good Monitor Series. May they bring you years of sonic bliss.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

Is it possbile? I blew all the the bass drivers out of the new getup. How is that possible with the new speakers.:huh:


----------



## phreak (Aug 16, 2010)

Running them at 150dB?


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

phreak said:


> Running them at 150dB?


Yeah, No. I wish that was the culpret. :scratch::scratch::scratch:


----------



## chashint (Jan 12, 2011)

I dunno if you were tripping circuit breakers that's at least 1800 Watts on the input. Allowing 400 Watts for everything else and 80% efficiency on the amps that's still over 500 Watts per speaker.
Just saying.


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

chashint said:


> I dunno if you were tripping circuit breakers that's at least 1800 Watts on the input. Allowing 400 Watts for everything else and 80% efficiency on the amps that's still over 500 Watts per speaker.
> Just saying.


I guess one thing i didn't mention was when the Studios blew the were being driven directly off the AVR as i was tired of having to reset the Mono-blocks. So...:huh:


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

Went to dealer today as they have disassembled the studios, with further inspection it seems there is no blown bass drivers, the spiders glue that hold the voicecoil/assembly to the cone has become detached from the spiders.Seems to be lousy quality control or lack of quality at this point.


----------



## GranteedEV (Aug 8, 2010)

bambino said:


> Seems to be lousy quality control or lack of quality at this point.


I recall paradigm moving much of their production offshores just this year.


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

GranteedEV said:


> I recall paradigm moving much of their production offshores just this year.


Supposedly there higher end stuff is still built in Canada. I do know the company changed hands several years back but....

On a side note: they have Series7 subwoofers coming that are also supposed to be built in Canada.


----------



## tesseract (Aug 9, 2010)

bambino said:


> Went to dealer today as they have disassembled the studios, with further inspection it seems there is no blown bass drivers, the spiders glue that hold the voicecoil/assembly to the cone has become detached from the spiders.Seems to be lousy quality control or lack of quality at this point.


I wouldn't blame quality control, quality assurance, the engineers spec'ing the wrong glue, or cutting corners during the FMEA process. I would first look to the production line not following the work instructions/print specs while applying the glue. As this does not seem to be an outstanding problem at this point (is anyone else experiencing this problem?). I would closely examine the production dept. processes for that production run, widening the window to include the run before and the run prior to the one that includes your speakers, to check for process deviations. Destructive testing of random samples might be in order.

I suggest that the dealer submit a CAPA to the manufacturer. :whistling:


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

I agree with you 100% on everything you have pointed out especially with the dealer contacting the company as strangely enougha similar scenario has taken place with another customer but his appears to be abuse as all of his drivers were blown, but in the case of his bass drivers they don't seem blown to me as they aren't burnt.


Trying to do this from phone so bear with me when I get on laptop i'll try to make things clearer.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

bambino said:


> I guess one thing i didn't mention was when the Studios blew the were being driven directly off the AVR as i was tired of having to reset the Mono-blocks. So...:huh:


Hello,
That changes things as I was wondering about that. As I used Studio 100's for around 5 Years, I can definitely say they like power. Regardless, Paradigm really tends to go above and beyond and well might just send you or your Dealer a Replacement Woofer.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## mirageburbank (Feb 24, 2012)

I have had several speakers and the SVS SCS series is fantastic. I have to get rid of them because I will be living in an apartment for at least a year.

There is nothing worse than apartment living for your home theater


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

mirageburbank said:


> I have had several speakers and the SVS SCS series is fantastic. I have to get rid of them because I will be living in an apartment for at least a year.
> 
> There is nothing worse than apartment living for your home theater


Hello,
If only a temporary arrangement, I do not see why you cannot keep your SVS's. It really is the Subwoofer that causes Neighbor revolts as Bass travels so much further. You could turn off or greatly reduce the volume of the Subwoofer.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## mirageburbank (Feb 24, 2012)

You are so right about the subwoofer. Even my daughter two rooms away will ask me to stop shaking the walls.

The problem with keeping the speakers is the space of the room. It is a smaller two bedroom apartment and I just don't know how long I will be staying. Probably a year, but could be longer. I am thinking of going with a single speaker solution for a while.

I game my parents my Niro 1000 which cost about $1300 at the time and it is awesome. I am considering the Aura 2.0 soundbar for a temp setup in my living room and moving it to my bedroom when I get back into a house


----------



## OZZIERP (Feb 19, 2012)

mirageburbank said:


> I have had several speakers and the SVS SCS series is fantastic. I have to get rid of them because I will be living in an apartment for at least a year.
> 
> There is nothing worse than apartment living for your home theater


I had to do this for a year once but I took note when my neighbors were not at home since my days off were never the same and cranked it so I at least got to enjoy it one day out of the week.


----------

